# I don't look at my therapist



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

in the eye, a lot of times, the majority of the time, I feel like I have to perform and that makes me nervous and sometimes makes me want to laugh a little so I end up smiling, I usually look at the object next to her and notice the shadows ( I used to draw, plus I am trying to figure out how real what I see is since I have derealization, everything looks like a dream). Sometimes I don't look at her when she is asking me the same question every week and it gets annoying even after I gave her the answer, other times I try to hide what I am thinking, etc...

Anyone else like this?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

she probably doesn't mind that you don't make eye contact. i tend to let my eyes drift around while im talking. if you really want to make eye contact, but can't do it, just look at her in the nose. she'll think youre looking at her in the eyes.


----------



## TheKim450 (Oct 21, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> in the eye, a lot of times, the majority of the time, I feel like I have to perform and that makes me nervous and sometimes makes me want to laugh a little so I end up smiling, I usually look at the object next to her and notice the shadows ( I used to draw, plus I am trying to figure out how real what I see is since I have derealization, everything looks like a dream). Sometimes I don't look at her when she is asking me the same question every week and it gets annoying even after I gave her the answer, other times I try to hide what I am thinking, etc...
> 
> Anyone else like this?


That is exactly what happens to me.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Could you discuss it with her? I spent a long time so anxious about where to look in sessions, then one day I raised it. I had so much anxiety about how much eye contact to make, how much was too much, how much was too little, whether she could read my thoughts if I made eye contact etc. Since mentioning it, it has eased so much. It is probably one of the few places that I find it somewhat okay to cope with the eye contact issue.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I do this everytime I see her. I always stare at the electrical outlet thats right next to her chair or at the wall. I rarely look her in the eye. I try to look her in the eye but I can't. I can only do it for a few seconds.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I just found out last week at my appointment that "a lot of people don't look at me" (quote from my therapist). I couldn't believe it! I thought I was a weirdo for not looking at her much. I try, but it is extremely awkward. Years ago i saw a counselor and IDK how long it was before i saw he had brown eyes, rather than blue!


----------



## reghead121 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have this issue too. My first appt with my psychologist I didn't even face his way.... second appt he turned my chair to face him - with me in it lol. He's pretty down to earth and nice which helps me be somewhat comfortable with him but he doesn't let me slide on much. He seems to be pretty understanding with the eye contact thing though, as long as I try to look him in the eye. He knows how hard it is for me.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't currently have a therapist or whatever, but I assume I'd do exactly as you described. I don't think you should feel bad about it though. You're there for you, not her.


----------



## nerdybunny (Nov 12, 2011)

I mostly don't look at mine in the eyes. She sometimes has to remind me not to look her in the shoes.


----------

